# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to DNS server/browse internet



## Fut (Apr 13, 2008)

I can get an IP adress from my ISP and am able to connect to MSN messenger. I can't browse on IE7 or Firefox. Pinging the DNS shows an error. Connecting through another computer to that DNS gives no problems. Have tried to flush dns, repairing connection, winsock xp fix. Nothing works. What should I do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to connect to DNS server/browse internet*

*TCP/IPstack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


Let's see this on that machine after the repair.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.




Finally, I'd like to see this:

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Fut (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Unable to connect to DNS server/browse internet*

After the first two commands this is a copy of the cmd:
(Pinging anything results in "It was not able to send signals" translated from swedish).

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corporation

C:\Documents and Settings\Kristina>ipconfig/all

IP-konfiguration för Windows

Värddatornamn . . . . . . . . . . : Nina
Primärt DNS-suffix . . . . . . . :
Nodtyp . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-routning aktiverat . . . . . . : Nej
WINS-proxy aktiverat . . . . . . : Nej

Ethernet-kort Anslutning till lokalt nätverk:

Anslutningsspecifika DNS-suffix . :
Beskrivning . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Fysisk adress . . . . . . . . . . : 00-08-02-D7-9E-02
DHCP aktiverat . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Autokonfiguration aktiverat . . . : Ja
IP-adress . . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.248.128.246
Nätmask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Standard-gateway . . . . . . . . : 83.248.128.1
DHCP-server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.125.3.11
DNS-servrar . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.255.249.10
83.255.245.10
Lånet erhölls . . . . . . . . . . : den 13 april 2008 16:14:40
Lånet upphör . . . . . . . . . . : den 13 april 2008 21:56:16

C:\Documents and Settings\Kristina>ping 83.248.128.246

Skickar signaler till 83.248.128.246 med 32 byte data:

PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.

Ping-statistik för 83.248.128.246:
Paket: Skickade = 4, mottagna = 0, Förlorade = 4 (100 %),

C:\Documents and Settings\Kristina>ping 83.248.128.1

Skickar signaler till 83.248.128.1 med 32 byte data:

PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.

Ping-statistik för 83.248.128.1:
Paket: Skickade = 4, mottagna = 0, Förlorade = 4 (100 %),

C:\Documents and Settings\Kristina>ping 216.109.112.135

Skickar signaler till 216.109.112.135 med 32 byte data:

PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.

Ping-statistik för 216.109.112.135:
Paket: Skickade = 4, mottagna = 0, Förlorade = 4 (100 %),

C:\Documents and Settings\Kristina>PING yahoo.com

Skickar signaler till yahoo.com [216.109.112.135] med 32 byte data:

PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.
PING: Det gick inte att skicka signaler, felkod 65.

Ping-statistik för 216.109.112.135:
Paket: Skickade = 4, mottagna = 0, Förlorade = 4 (100 %),


----------



## Fut (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Unable to connect to DNS server/browse internet*

It seems a not active, but not uninstalled zone alarm firewall may have been causing the problems. I have not been able to test this yet - but it seems to be a likely cause.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to connect to DNS server/browse internet*

That all looked good, you have Internet connectivity. Are you saying that ZA was the issue and this is solved?


----------



## Fut (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Unable to connect to DNS server/browse internet*

Yes - completely removing ZA solved the problem. Previously it was not running, but removal solved internet trouble.


----------



## limo.bill (Jul 27, 2009)

help?... Im connected thru my verizon phone right now, but I cant get on thru my wifi.& I have no clue what yhat tunnel thing is? help please.. 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Heli Freak>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : belizari-d4658a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-B8-CC-89
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::218:deff:feb8:cc89%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
fe80::224:1ff:fe6b:2e82%13
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 27, 2009 12:01:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 03, 2009 12:01:12 PM

PPP adapter Verizon Wireless - VZAccess:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 70.212.221.58
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 70.212.221.58
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.174.92.14
69.78.96.14
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-F8-82-B9-2B-22-C5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 46-D4-DD-3A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:46d4:dd3a::46d4:dd3a
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 46-D4-DD-3A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:70.212.221.58%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-05-65
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.5.101%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Heli Freak>


----------

